# Bad Workmanship!



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

We were asked to take a look at this job to repair a leak, it was only a few months old!, i had to tell the H/O that it was best to take it off and start again!
The guy who did it didn't have a clue!,it only got worse as we stripped it off
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow you're right, once you stripped it LOL. 

It didn't look terrible although he used two kinds of tiles and the water infiltration had free reign at the ridge, but below is just a waste. Those battyons, wtf?

I always heard Europe had better craftsmen than American. i guess thre are hacks everywhere.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Wow you're right, once you stripped it LOL.
> 
> It didn't look terrible although he used two kinds of tiles and the water infiltration had free reign at the ridge, but below is just a waste. Those battyons, wtf?
> 
> I always heard Europe had better craftsmen than American. i guess thre are hacks everywhere.


This guy was from Poland! although we have are fair share of home grown hacks in this country too!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We've got alot of Polish contractors here too. Some of them care, and some do not, like any other race or culture. Infact the guy who trained me on steep slope roofing was born in Poland. Chicago is little Warsaw, after all.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Shocking! Did he put any flashing between the roof and brick wall, or was that mortar it? Certainly got worse once you stripped it! LOL.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> We've got alot of Polish contractors here too. Some of them care, and some do not, like any other race or culture. Infact the guy who trained me on steep slope roofing was born in Poland. Chicago is little Warsaw, after all.



It seems a bit like that here ever since the restrictions of the labour market were lifted for Poland, as you say there are some good ones and some not!




MGP Roofing said:


> Shocking! Did he put any flashing between the roof and brick wall, or was that mortar it? Certainly got worse once you stripped it! LOL.


No all there was was a mortar fillet! same with the valley!
We put a lead flashing and a grp valley in.
Cheers
Dave


----------

